# NYC Games get in here!



## .5 Elf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just got back to NYC a few months ago and now am ready to start a group. I have some people already interested but looking for more. Any NYC player want a Runequest II 6-8 month campaign?

I have worked out a deal with the folks at the Compleat Strategist in Manhattan for table space weekly already. 

My email is: the.maze.controller @ gmail dot com.

Plan is to start really going sometime in Jan - I am doing setup work / meeting people now. 

I also have a (long as hell) post up on the NYC meetup boards that I will also direct you to if there is interest. It explains a bit more of what I have in mind.


----------

